# UFC 95: Sanchez vs. Stevenson



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 21, 2009 
London, England

*Main card*
Lightweight bout: Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Stevenson 
Welterweight bout: Rory Markham vs. Dan Hardy
Middleweight bout: Demian Maia vs. Chael Sonnen
Middleweight bout: Nate Marquardt vs. Wilson Gouveia 
Welterweight bout: Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago 

*Preliminary card*
Lightweight bout: Justin Buchholz vs. Terry Etim
Heavyweight bout: Junior dos Santos vs. Stefan Struve 
Welterweight bout: Troy Mandaloniz vs. Paul Kelly 
Lightweight bout: Per Eklund vs. Evan Dunham 
Heavyweight bout: Mike Ciesnolevicz vs. Neil Grove 


Rest of the card to be posted when available.​


----------



## AxeMurderer2212 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet main event.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Awww man, this fight alone will have me buyin this card!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't wait


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just called to pre-order and the cable company hung up on me. It must have been my level of excitement and continuous use of swear words due to such excitement.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha, I saw the thread title with 4 replies, thought to myself... 'Every reply will be sarcastic pretending to love the main event'

Too obvious guys.

But in all seriousness, Etim via Sub in a FOTY candidate.

Can't fookin wait!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ive been a fan of Buchholz for a loooong time


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh man. I have already bought tickets for this without knowing who was going to fight.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> UFC 95: Buchholz vs. Etim


What a great main event, tomorrow I'll book the ticket all the way to London just to see those two live!!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i bet it breaks the ufc 83 sell out record....

i've got chills


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Not exactly two massive stars but two good MMA fighters nonetheless, it will be a war!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

who are these guys sorry im only new to mma and dont really know who these are


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

It isn't the main event...just the only fight that is officially signed to this event. We are all being sarcastic.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> who are these guys sorry im only new to mma and dont really know who these are


Aww, way to go man, ya ruined our thread of sarcasm with your naive ways...:angry06:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Does anyone actually think Stevenson can win this fight :dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can he? Oh yeah...have you seen the first fight after a new weight cut for the last few big names? Swick and Vera just to name a couple come to mind. They both came out very vanilla.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If the weight cut doesn't hurt Sanchez at all, then I pick..

Diego Sanchez by whatever he wants. Knock out, technical knock out, submission, decision. I can see him winning by any of those.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone else find it suspicious that Diego gets injured before fighting Alves and the nall of a sudden is down to 155 ?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Does anyone else find it suspicious that Diego gets injured before fighting Alves and the nall of a sudden is down to 155 ?


Not at all. If he was afraid of Thiago, he never would have accepted the fight in the first place. Besides, if he can make the cut to 155, why should he stay at 170?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Not at all. If he was afraid of Thiago, he never would have accepted the fight in the first place. Besides, if he can make the cut to 155, why should he stay at 170?


He probably could have gone down to 155 at anytime in his UFC career. But didn't.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> He probably could have gone down to 155 at anytime in his UFC career. But didn't.


He'd been talking about dropping down since the Fitch fight, maybe longer.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll play along too

Joe Daddy is going to overwhelm Diego with his well-roundedness. It's not going to be close...

Diego round 1 TKO.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

stevenson by ta out round 3 should be a good scrap


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Does anyone else find it suspicious that Diego gets injured before fighting Alves and the nall of a sudden is down to 155 ?


b/c alves is one scary mofo and he would have gotten terrorized in that fight.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Shame we won't get to see Kos/Sanchez 2. 

The Koscheck of now would destroy him.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> b/c alves is one scary mofo and he would have gotten terrorized in that fight.


Why do people keep saying that Diego dropped because he was afraid of Alves?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Sanchez isn't afraid of anyone. He fought Koscheck, a top 5 welterweight, with a staph infection and still went the distance. He has a chin made of granite and an endless amount of conditioning and heart, and no, I'm not exaggerating. That's not exactly the description for a guy that is afraid of someone.

He is fighting at 155 because it is a better fit for him. It's not because of fear.

I hope his first time cutting to 155 won't hurt his performance. He should take this easily if it doesn't in my opinion.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rated said:


> Why do people keep saying that Diego dropped because he was afraid of Alves?


Sanchez has been wanting to drop for a while now. I guess that they think since he pulled out against Alves (And is dropping down now), he's scared. 

But, I agree with Nick_V03, Diego's not scared of anyone. Hell, dude wanted to face BJ Penn when Sakurai fell through, and then was all "Oh, it's Fitch now? Bring him on!" Guy is either too confident or too stupid to be scared.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Man oh man, Wilson and Nate......somebody will likley get knocked out. These dudes are gonna bang.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll take Nate the Great in that one. Should be fun, though.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

diego annoys me comes off too cocky for my liking
hope stevenson gives him a reality check


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I know a lot of people think Diego is going to destroy Joe (I'm one of them) but I won't be surprised if that doesn't happen either. We've all seen the fighters give a lackluster performance during their 1st fight in a new weightclass.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a pretty good card considering its goin to be free. 

Ya got Sanchez making his debut at LW, a good match in Marquardt Vs Gouveia, Kos is gonna whomp on a fool and Dos Santos is making his 2nd trip to the octagon.

oh and Demian Maia is gonna rack up another win...submission of the night anyone??


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

Good Card.

For a main event of a fight night, it’s a joke.

I have paid £165.00 for a ticket my first UFC show as the one in Dublin sold out in like 24 hours so I missed out. And what have they given us Good UK fans **** ALL. If this is the card then I find this a joke and a dumb on UK fans. How do the hope to build a loyal fan base with a card like that???

Sanchez vs Stevenson MAIN EVENT, no ******* way, I am sorry but this is a plan piss take, I would like to see this fight yes on a fight night card or an undercard match not the headline of the show.

And then you look down the card and I don’t see many BIG names there if I am honest, there are three guys I have never even seen in UFC, this card may as well be called pink slip on a pole as many of this guys who lose may never be seen in the UFC again…..

Now The issue I have is when the tickets went on Sale ( Dec) my girlfriend got me one as a Birthday gift, and it was great however no main event was named, but strong rumours of Chuck vs Silver was going around. So I was HAPPY and now I would love to sell it, however tickets are still available at all levels so I cant even do that. 

I know many of you may feel that, so what it still could be a good set of fights>?
Agreed But if its not I cant even say oh well at least I saw…. ENTER NAME HERE.

I feel so let down by the UFC.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

e-thug said:


> oh and Demian Maia is gonna rack up another win...submission of the night anyone??


Who is he supposed to be fighting? I haven't heard anything and the OP doesn't have anything on him.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Who is he supposed to be fighting? I haven't heard anything and the OP doesn't have anything on him.


Chael Sonnen.

Heres the full rumored card. 

Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Stevenson in a lightweight bout
-Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago
-Nathan Marquardt vs. Wilson Gouveia
-Chael Sonnen vs. Damien Maia
-Junior dos Santos vs. Stefan Struve
-Dan Hardy vs. Rory Markham
-Shannon Gugerty vs. Jeff Lawson
-Justin Buchholz vs. Terry Etim
-Troy Mandaloniz vs. Paul Kelly
-Neil Grove vs. TBA


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah that's right...I actually saw a thread about that and posted in it. The match-up is just as forgettable as Sonnen's performance will be. War Maia!!!!!


----------



## gazzap (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a poor card. Next time I will wait for the line up before I spunk my money. UFC have let the UK fans down. Wont even be able to sell the tickets as it's not sold out.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

gazzap said:


> This is a poor card. Next time I will wait for the line up before I spunk my money. UFC have let the UK fans down. Wont even be able to sell the tickets as it's not sold out.


I think its a really solid card. It might not have a dynamite main event but its got good fights from top to bottom. 

Joe Daddy vs Diego is a really good LW fight. 

Marquardt vs Wilson could very well determine who might be vaulted to the next MW title shot. 

Maia vs Chael is a really good style clash and will make a contender out of whoever wins. 

Rory vs Dan Hardy is a good WW match up. Both cats are talented and Dan always has fun fight. 

Junior is back after killing Werdum's UFC career and well hopefully get to see if his ground skills can match his stand up since Struve is a good grappler. 

I dont know I would love to go see this card live. Just be glad you actually have shows that come to your area. The best ******* fighter Ive seen live is Carmelo ******* Marrero in some shitty show and yes he was just as boring to watch live as he was on TV.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

McGrath said:


> Good Card.
> 
> For a main event of a fight night, it’s a joke.
> 
> ...



Man, I will guarentee you that although there isnt a "big name" on there that it will be a good show.

Sanchez Vs Stevenson will be fast and entertaining.
Marquardt Vs Gouveia will be a real fun match-up 

Ya got the fast rising Maia and Dos Santos on the card and ya gotta couple local boys in Etim and Kelly fighting.

It doesnt have star power, but it is a guarentee for entertainment.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzap said:


> This is a poor card. Next time I will wait for the line up before I spunk my money. UFC have let the UK fans down. Wont even be able to sell the tickets as it's not sold out.


Shit man, this card is not that bad. 

Sanchez vs Joe Daddy will be fun, and it'll be interesting to see Diego at 155.

Marquardt vs Gouveia is a fight between 2 possible MW contenders. 

Maia is going to put on a clinic against Sonnen.

Kos the Boss is going to move back up the ladder.

Santos is going to punch his opponent in the face a lot.

Hardy vs Markham is going to be absolute fireworks. Best fight on the card after Gouvy vs Marquardt.

Not that bad, man, not that bad. It's like a UFC Bushido show.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

The Stevenson fan is kind of upset because I just found out that Roger Huerta turned down a fight with him. That would be way easier then Diego.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't even feel sorry for people that buy tickets to a show when the main event isn't even signed. Sanchez vs Stevenson is an awesome fight. Sanchez was supposedly one fight away from a title shot if he beat Alves, Stevenson is a former #1 contender and if Sanchez wins I'm sure it will put him right up there for a title shot right behind Florian. Not every main event has to be a title fight or include Liddell lol.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that Sanchez will come out on top this fight. He is going to be more spunky than ever in this weight class. I like Stevenson though, so best to both


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't even feel sorry for people that buy tickets to a show when the main event isn't even signed. Sanchez vs Stevenson is an awesome fight. Sanchez was supposedly one fight away from a title shot if he beat Alves, Stevenson is a former #1 contender and if Sanchez wins I'm sure it will put him right up there for a title shot right behind Florian. Not every main event has to be a title fight or include Liddell lol.


i don't think anyone can argue with this main event after rashad evans vs michael bisping. although, it is a bit weak to have stevenson main event after coming off such a bad loss. sanchez should win this, and depending how long it takes penn to defend the title we could be seeing florian/sanchez for a title shot (or even for the title if penn beats gsp and vacates his lw belt).


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

Weakest UFC card in a long long time.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Loving Marquardt vs Gouveia. Looking forward to seeing Markham again.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The Legend said:


> The Stevenson fan is kind of upset because I just found out that Roger Huerta turned down a fight with him. That would be way easier then Diego.


Roger wants to go into acting or some shit. :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Rated said:


> Roger wants to go into acting or some shit. :dunno:


I know, but Roger probably just didn't want to get choked out due to Joe "Daddys" guillotine


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Wise said:


> I think its a really solid card. It might not have a dynamite main event but its got good fights from top to bottom.
> 
> Joe Daddy vs Diego is a really good LW fight.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If there were a huge main event you could all most call that a super card, not really for being packed with huge names... but it's a who's who list of up and comers that a lot of people are betting could be champs.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Might be dumb question but is this on Spike for free or on PPV b/c I sware they said on ppv some time tonight I think during the Whats on Tap thing because to be honest it is not worth 45 dollars


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

It is a free PPV on Spike


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank godness I swear it said only on ppv during ufc 93 because that card is not worth actually buying and know I get to Marquardt demolish Gouviea


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Embry said:


> I think that Sanchez will come out on top this fight. He is going to be more spunky than ever in this weight class. I like Stevenson though, so best to both


Spunky is a gay word, do not use it again. That is all.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not even when describing a half naked dude who rolls around with his opponent?


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

pipe said:


> *Spunky is a gay word, do not use it again.* That is all.


• SPUNKY (adjective)

*Sense 1	spunky *

Meaning:

Showing courage

Synonyms:

feisty; spunky; plucky

Context example:

the champion is faced with a feisty challenger

Similar:

spirited (displaying animation, vigor, or liveliness)

*Sense 2	spunky* 

Meaning:

Willing to face danger

Synonyms:

game; spunky; gritty; mettlesome; spirited; gamy; gamey

Similar:

brave; courageous (possessing or displaying courage; able to face and deal with danger or fear without flinching)

*I didn't think it was so gay after all.*


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Sense 3*

Spunk

man jam

clue goo

jizm


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

That is your opinion, but regardless I think Sanchez will be the better fighter on this night


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

pipe said:


> Spunky is a gay word, do not use it again. That is all.





pipe said:


> *Sense 3*
> 
> Spunk
> 
> ...



Grow up. That is all. :dunno:


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Did anyone else notice during 93 they put up the mid-fight ads for this saying it was on the 24th instead of the 21st. I totally s**t myself after just booking hotel and travel arrangements. Luckily they got it wrong. They wouldn't air it a few days later on Spike would they? I think someone probably just got it wrong.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Grow up. That is all. :dunno:


I approve of your avy. That is all.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Damone, who you got in the Marquardt fight? I know Gouveia is your boy, but Marquardt is looking like a man on a mission right now.

I think we should've seen a rematch between Marquardt and Leites, but this fight is pretty sweet. I think Nate wins this puppy standing, but you can't count out Wilson.

Haha, how much of a chance are you giving Leites to beat Anderson? I'm thinking it might go down as one of the biggest upsets eva.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gouveia by split decision. I think he has the tools to do so, though Nate is a really solid fighter, and has the talent to do great things (He'd beat both Henderson and Franklin (If he moved down), and I think he still has the style to beat Anderson, though Silva smoked him).

Still, Wilson by close decision. He has the striking and BJJ to give Nate some trouble.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Nate by steamroll. I'm biased of course. This is an amazing fight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Nate vs Gouveia is way to hard to call for me, although last time I saw Nate he got about 50 points took off for one thing or another and lost to Leites. Sweet piledriver though:thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, he should only have lost one point, because the deduction in the third round was totally uncalled for.
Hey, what's done is done, I suppose. 
I'll be rooting for Nate the Great, although Wilson's gonna be a real tough matchup for him.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

pipe said:


> Nate vs Gouveia is way to hard to call for me, although last time I saw Nate he got about 50 points took off for one thing or another and lost to Leites. Sweet piledriver though:thumb02:



So what does "dsf" mean anyways pipe???


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Well, he should only have lost one point, because the deduction in the third round was totally uncalled for.


It's okay, Nate got away with blatantly headspiking Thales, so the lost point really wasn't that uncalled for.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> So what does "dsf" mean anyways pipe???


I dont follow? dsf?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ummmmm, in the rep you sent me all it says is dsf lol


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> ummmmm, in the rep you sent me all it says is dsf lol


oh, sorry im not sure why I did that or what it was for. :dunno:


----------



## BarryBones (Jan 19, 2009)

Sanchez can handle stevenson


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

this can not be the main event


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Some tough fights to call yet. I'm gonna give it a few.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Some good potential fights there, but it's unfortunate for UK fans that there isn't a star name. 

I'm glad I didn't buy tickets for this now, I could have last year before anything was announced but decided to wait for what fights were made. Sanchez vs Stevenson as a main event? No thanks...


----------



## poiuytre13 (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds boring to me


----------



## Ed Rol (Jan 28, 2009)

e-thug said:


> Awww man, this fight alone will have me buyin this card!


Dont worry is for free Also we are going to see which TUF was better, we know Rashad and Keith already defeated Bonnar and Griffin, also but Kenny defeated Joe Daddy and Swick already defeated Burkman so i guess this is a tight one and the winner will clarify this.
The Marquard vs Gouvea is a sick fight i mean they are both really gifted strikers although i will give the advantage to Gouvea but Marquard is more experienced and better in the ground (I just hope Gouevea make weight)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Is there a point in the multi color post??


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody know why Sanchez moved down in the first place to 155. Thought he was a solid contender at the WW division. I was pretty hyped about his match up with Thiago Alves.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Is there a point in the multi color post??


Product differentiation, although quality should be able to do that by itself. :confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Is there a point in the multi color post??


I have no clue, but I really like your avy.

Sanchez moved down because he was tired of getting beat by bigger wrestlers. He was a solid contender at 170, but he was still too small. Now, he's actually fighting smaller guys.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

During the broadcast for UFC 94, the ticket ads for UFC 95 were in heavy rotation. I guess it ain't selling very well...

which is hardly surprising as the card is the weakest one for years.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

This card is amazing. My man Nate Marquardt and Demian Maia fighting. Thats all I need. Plus Koscheck and Sanchez.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> During the broadcast for UFC 94, the ticket ads for UFC 95 were in heavy rotation. I guess it ain't selling very well...
> 
> which is hardly surprising as the card is the weakest one for years.


I tend to agree here, I think they could have almost swapped this w/ the upcoming fight night and it would have sold as good or better. They could have atleast thrown in a couple fights from the next FN to this like the Lauzon fight, Velasquez fight, and a few others, even done away with this FN in order to do that. Seems to me like it's just a way to get a UFC event (UFC 95) live on SPIKE w/o losing too much money, so they throw in an event ppl wouldn't probably pay for on PPV, but would be slightly pleased to see free on cable. There are a couple of good fights, but this should be a Fight Night, not a main UFC card.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This card has some sick fights, the only reason that it might not sell is that it might not appeal as much to the mma noobs.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So.. Is this card going to be completely updated on this site? It's less than a month away.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> This card is amazing. My man Nate Marquardt and Demian Maia fighting. Thats all I need. Plus Koscheck and Sanchez.


By the way, does anyone else think Marquardt/Gouveia is a better main event? Seriously the UFC should market these two guys (especially Nate :thumb02 because they are champion material (especially Nate :thumb02. Plus its just a better main event.


----------



## XManuaL (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you guys in the states have to pay for UFC events on TV? Like Pay-Per-View?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> By the way, does anyone else think Marquardt/Gouveia is a better main event? Seriously the UFC should market these two guys (especially Nate :thumb02 because they are champion material (especially Nate :thumb02. Plus its just a better main event.


Yes indeed. 

Marquardt was unlukcy against Thales and Gouveia is going to be a stud at Middleweight (if he can actually get down to 185 :laugh

The winner should get a title shot. They deserve it much more than Bisping/Henderson.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Marquardt was unlukcy against Thales and Gouveia is going to be a stud at Middleweight (if he can actually get down to 185 :laugh
> 
> The winner should get a title shot. They deserve it much more than Bisping/Henderson.


Marquadt (who is a great fighter in my mind) is currently 2-1 after losing to Silva, but Gumby isn't a very tough test now days, if he did win that fight against Thales (or Herb Dean not take away the 2nd point) then i would agree that he deserves the next shot (even though he could get Ko'ed again). Wilson has done nothing to prove his is a title contender at will continue not to be until he takes the fight game seriously, he's 2-0 at middleweight, which is good, but against Ryan Jenses and Jason Mcdonald, which kinda tainted his victory because he came 4 pounds over. If Gouveia can get past Nate (which i dont think he can) then he would be a worthy fighter for the title, but right now he hasn't done anything to prove if he is higher then Bisping or Hendo (and if one beats the other they are worthy for the shot)


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

this can not be the main event


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

I like sanchez at 155 I think its a good move by him and I think he will win this one, I would like to see a rematch with florian after this fight.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

While this UFC doesn't have that one huge fight with huge name fighters. It does have a bunch of potential "good fights" with some very good fighters. It's really a pretty deep main card it's no ufc 92 or anything, but it's quite deep. I'm actually pretty excited for this card.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Diego and Gouveia IMO will both have breakout performances on this card.

Marquardt is a great fighter top 5 MW but Gouveia IMO is just way too talented. He might be one of the most talented fighters in MMA. And his finishing skills are second to none. He just needs a better defensive game and a gas tank.


----------



## RNC (Feb 11, 2009)

I think one of the best fights on the televised card is Markham/ Hardy. I really think Markham is going to shoot threw this division but Hardy is gradually improving by training under Bravo and Extreme Couture.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

I would ordinarily be excited for this card, I just find it so damned annoying to watch the free PPVs from England on Spike. I believe only the main event is uninterupted by commercials? At least during the NFL season I can flash back and forth between games.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Marquardt is a great fighter top 5 MW but Gouveia IMO is just way too talented. He might be one of the most talented fighters in MMA. And his finishing skills are second to none. He just needs a better defensive game and a gas tank.


yeah he finishes B and C level fighters well.

sometimes even they give him trouble. he clearly lost round 1 to jason lambert...a really, really bad fighter.

he's never shown a dangerous guard against a formidable opponent.

he's a bully....he's strong initially, but as time passes and he eats some shots, he slows down and crumbles.

there's a reason he's a big underdog for this fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

In depth look at Stevenson VS Sanchez......


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh Boy Tickets! I Like Tickets! They Are Nice! So So Nice! Yay Tickets!


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

i wonder why england cards seem to always suck.

hopefully this one would be better then how it looks on paper.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Royce said:


> i wonder why england cards seem to always suck.
> 
> hopefully this one would be better then how it looks on paper.


I think because they are free in the US, if they were sold as PPV then im sure they would stick a 'top 10' fighter on it. 

The UFC owe us a Liddell, Couture, GSP type main event.


----------



## Supersoph199 (Feb 16, 2009)

I’m going to this event and honestly I feel that it’s a crap fight card for the UK fans. It’s not a very strong main event c’mon seriously it’s not strong at all compared to the whole we brit’s could have had a main event which included Chuck Liddell. I hate to bitch and moan about the main event but y’all are thinking the same. All the fights on this card are good match ups but most should be on either a fight night or under a massive main event. The whole main event doesn’t have the pulling power to get bare new UK fans into this sport and hasn’t got the power to sell out like other events. 
To be honest we brits should be getting a decent main event and we should have got the chuck vs. shogun fight. 
The UK fans defiantly got the short end of the stick again. * RANT OVER. *

*Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Steveson *- I’m picking Diego Sanchez for the win but I would actually rather see Joe Stevenson taking it.

I’m more looking forwards to the other fights on the card than the main event:
*Nate Marquardt vs. Wilson Gouveia *- I can feel a good stand up fight and a great KO coming from Nate the great.
*Demian Maia vs. Chael Sonnen* – I’m just thinking what everyone else is. Maia will take it by submission.
*Dan Hardy vs. Rory Markham *and* Paul Kelly vs. Troy Mandaloniz *– I’m defiantly looking forwards to watching the UKs own UFC fighters and feel these will be some great fights of the night. Hardy and Kelly both by KO/TKO.

EDIT: Forgot to add i know im complaining about the fight card but still im alright with the card its not the best and the UK fans deserve better but still im going and its going to be full of some awesome fights. It will be a great event to watch on tv or live and its my first time going to a UFC event so im going to live it up and forget about all the bitching and moaning im doing.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I like Markham, but damn, he's going to get whomped by Hardy. Should be fun, though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

@Supersoph199

Im also going to this and whilst im slightly pissed that we haven't got a 'main event' headliner I think all the fights are solid enough (even the under card) for it to be a good night.

The O2 is a fantastic venue as well if you haven't been there before.:thumb02:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait for this card. I honestly love the matchups. Sanchez, Koscheck, Mardquardt, and Maia. Great card and it should be fun to watch.


----------



## vinylkiller (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm going to this and it looks sick,still have tickets spare too if anyone is interested and here is my UFC hairdo for the night tell me what u guys think.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn we can't bet on this card? Did I miss it?


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

vinylkiller said:


> i'm going to this and it looks sick,still have tickets spare too if anyone is interested and here is my UFC hairdo for the night tell me what u guys think.


:confused05:


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

I like it. You might make it on T.V..LOL, but no really I think it's pretty damn cool IMO...good job! just don't wear it any where other then 95 LOL...have fun!!:thumb02:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Got to go with Diego on this.


----------



## [AK8]Iron_pot (Feb 18, 2009)

man theres alot of people selling tickets, my m8 cant make it so i got one spare too, heres my pitch:
awsome ticket, only 45quid and i promise i wont shave anything daft on my head. i know its not the best card ever but bar a main event its really not that bad and $45 to see the ufc is pretty good ey. plus i'll share my popcorn!!
pm me if interested


----------



## vinylkiller (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL nice1 dude


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

sanchez all the way


----------



## Supersoph199 (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant wait for this fight card, its going to be awesome.
First UFC event (hope not my last)

vinylkiller nice hair very creative, would be hard to miss you that nice


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Honestly this card might not be the biggest draw to the casual fan, but holy crap the main card is stacked with quality fights. The undercard not so excited about but there is always a sleeper or two in these events. Marquardt and Goveiuoaeuoea should probably have been the main event, but Diego moving to 155 is a big deal.


----------



## JonDyson1981 (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't wait for this tonight... I'm kinda new to UFC and this will be my first event I've been to live. So hopefully it will be a great one - looks like it could be from what you guys have said! I'll also be supporting the English guy (me being English!!) Danny "The Outlaw" Hardy! Is he any good?!!

I'm going through work as we did some interviews with the fighters on Wednesday - they are all top blokes! Diego seemed in the zone more than the others!! Have a look if anyone fancies seeing it:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

so..is this a free card?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> so..is this a free card?


yes sir


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> Damn we can't bet on this card? Did I miss it?


Yeah you missed it the betting closed yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i don't like the struve/dos santos stoppage....the referee needs to actually see that a fighter isn't defending himself...and struve was....getting rocked doesn't mean anything


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I dunno think it was a good stoppage. The Etim/Cobb stoppage was worse IMO (eventhough Etim was clearly getting the better of him).

Kos/Paulo was good too.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

When does STevenson bs sanchez start?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i don't like the struve/dos santos stoppage....the referee needs to actually see that a fighter isn't defending himself...and struve was....getting rocked doesn't mean anything


While I kind of agree, Struve was knocked down and rocked twice in 30 seconds.

They do seem a little quick to stop fights tonight though.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> While I kind of agree, Struve was knocked down and rocked twice in 30 seconds.
> 
> They do seem a little quick to stop fights tonight though.


i don't even know if he was rocked the first time....the left hook landed but it was more of him moving backwards fast that caused him to trip



> I dunno think it was a good stoppage. The Etim/Cobb stoppage was worse IMO (eventhough Etim was clearly getting the better of him).


i dunno about that....he was dropped solid by a head kick and then ate a massive shot on the ground...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh yeah the Etim stoppage wasn't bad at all, I just find the Dos Santos stoppage better. Also HWs have more power in their strikes so you can't afford to have a late stoppage with them.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i don't like the struve/dos santos stoppage....the referee needs to actually see that a fighter isn't defending himself...and struve was....getting rocked doesn't mean anything


I'd have to disagree there. The first time he was knocked off balance onto his knees, he wasn't hurt.. but the second time he was definitely hurt and was wilting under Junior's barrage. I personally think he didn't want anything to do with dos Santos' power, those shots were huge even though they didn't land cleanly.:dunno:

If you don't want a fight to be stopped, you can't just turtle up with your hands protecting your head.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I'd have to disagree there. The first time he was knocked off balance onto his knees, he wasn't hurt.. but the second time he was definitely hurt and was wilting under Junior's barrage. I personally think he didn't want anything to do with dos Santos' power, those shots were huge even though they didn't land cleanly.:dunno:
> 
> If you don't want a fight to be stopped, you can't just turtle up with your hands protecting your head.



Agreed, i felt all the stoppages were fine


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Was anyone else incredibly impressed by Paul Kellys body shots and close up dirty boxing? Cant wait to see him at 155, he is a true battler! Very entertaining fighter.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i don't like the struve/dos santos stoppage....the referee needs to actually see that a fighter isn't defending himself...and struve was....getting rocked doesn't mean anything


Some questionable calls tonight. Makes you appreciate Japanese refs.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Didn't mind any of the stoppages. Struve got dropped twice quickly, Koscheck looked out to me so none of them bother me.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

The second time Struve went down, he dropped like a stone.
His hands dropped down, and he crumpled over... dont see how this is questionable.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

The Kos and Eklund stoppages were good. I think the other guys could've gone more.

Also, we saw 9 fights, very nice.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I actually think we saw all 10 fights, which one we didn't see?


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Dont know if this has been mentioned already but ive never seen so many fighters on one card complain about early stopages. Personally i think they could have let afew of them go on a little tiny bit longer just to avoid this type of controversy.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't convey what a fun show this was to see live! So many big finishes. The only stoppage I wasn't sure about at the time was Kos - but his head did smack down against the canvas but he looked ok maybe. I am watching it all back now.

Nice to see the British guys stepping up, especially Dan Hardy backing up his words nicely. I dont think many people expected him to do that.

Also big props to Rampage. I was watching him in between the fights and he could not have done more for the fans, walking right around the arena signing stuff and posing for photos - nice guy!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Simmi said:


> I can't convey what a fun show this was to see live! So many big finishes. The only stoppage I wasn't sure about at the time was Kos - but his head did smack down against the canvas but he looked ok maybe. I am watching it all back now.
> 
> Nice to see the British guys stepping up, especially Dan Hardy backing up his words nicely. I dont think many people expected him to do that.
> 
> Also big props to Rampage. I was watching him in between the fights and he could not have done more for the fans, walking right around the arena signing stuff and posing for photos - nice guy!


Hardy was my pick to win by a long shot...I signed on today expecting to only have two picks wrong on MMAplayground, but somehow I managed to pick Markham. Very confused as to how that happened.

I knew Hardy would TKO him at some point.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

This was a great card, lotta KOs gotta be happy about that, and the main event lived up to the hype. Not to mention a hilarious Rampage interview to boot, that dude has some of the most badass sideburns ive ever seen. This card gets :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got back from this event, and I can say its the best one i have ever been to. All the fights were great and only 2 decisions!


----------

